# ads on Facebook.com



## bernie (Oct 5, 2006)

has anyone else used facebook.com the social network thingy to advert?

I have, i had some page hits, but no return on the investment.


----------



## birdman (Aug 5, 2005)

did you do the "school flyers" or a regular banner ad?

I bought a round of flyers once, just to dip my toe in, y'know. Seemed a little cold for me too. I didn't really follow their buying advice though, so that might have something to do with it. Also, I'm sitting on a similary sized banner ad-buy on a different site right now with a CTR of 0,22% and dropping, so maybe I just can't design ads for crap.

Frustrating stuff.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

The best thing on there would be to advertise with a special interest group. So if you are selling dog t-shirts, advertise in a dog lovers group. you have to get targeted to achieve success.


----------



## Xenyo (Jun 9, 2006)

Havent actually heard of Facebook.... I'll try it and see.


----------

